# Arnold Classic Vid: 2010 Edition



## Will Brink (Mar 8, 2010)

Back from the Arnold Classic. Great show this year! This vid has what any good vid should have: hot girls, action, muscles, gadgets, and more hot girls!






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice vid!  I'd def be checking out the boxing and Jitz stuff.  Also the strongman show looks awesome.  How much were they C&Jing there?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 8, 2010)

That ending was a very pleasant surprise!

I have to get out there one of these years.  That event looks like a blast.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 8, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> That ending was a very pleasant surprise!
> 
> I have to get out there one of these years.  That event looks like a blast.



It's a blast squared...


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

Great vid, Will - you need to do a follow up of the trainwrecks though! Anyone happen to spot the platinum blonde bloated fossil in silver booty shorts? <shudder>


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Great vid, Will - you need to do a follow up of the trainwrecks though! Anyone happen to spot the platinum blonde bloated fossil in silver booty shorts? <shudder>



Don't be hatin'


----------



## Built (Mar 8, 2010)

Will, this isn't hate - I immediately turned to my friends and begged them to kill me if I ever look like that. It would be a mercy killing, pinky swear!


----------



## twarrior (Mar 9, 2010)

A little bit for everyone.   Excellent smorgasbord and the body paint was very nice.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 9, 2010)

Built said:


> Will, this isn't hate - I immediately turned to my friends and begged them to kill me if I ever look like that. It would be a mercy killing, pinky swear!



Hater....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> I have to get out there one of these years.  That event looks like a blast.



same here!


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 9, 2010)

twarrior said:


> A little bit for everyone.   Excellent smorgasbord and the body paint was very nice.



08 and 09 are on the site also if you enjoyed that.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2010)

Great video recap and nice chins @ 3:20. 

Weighted chins? How much was in _the fanny pack?_

Ffwd to 2:50 and take in the *MuscleMag International *babes before those chins!


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Nice vid!  I'd def be checking out the boxing and Jitz stuff.  Also the strongman show looks awesome.  How much were they C&Jing there?



Not sure. Considering these were top level strongmen, most weighing around 300lbs, probably more then many can dead lift.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Great video recap and nice chins @ 3:20.
> 
> Weighted chins? How much was in _the fanny pack?_



What fanny pack?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2010)

Will Brink said:


> What fanny pack?









_Camera bag? _

Regardless, solid chins.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Camera bag? _
> 
> Regardless, solid chins.



Yes, camera bag. Wish I could claim it was full of 30lbs of lead, but it didnt weigh sh%t.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

^Regardless, great pulling power and an awesome video from beginning to end, Mr. Brink.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Regardless, great pulling power and an awesome video from beginning to end, Mr. Brink.



Thanx. More to come as always.


----------

